# Red racing belts



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Found these on ebay the guy claims they are the best and will not stretch. I tried to find more info on these but can't find any thing. If they are that great I would like to try them. Does anyone know who makes these or have tried them? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Racing-Lawn...pt=Race_Car_Parts&hash=item3a5700a286&vxp=mtr


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Well I went ahead and ordered two belts. what little info I found on a mower racing site was that these are the best belts going. I think that my main problem is that my pulleys were rusted and ruff. I wire brushed them as good as I could and each time I put a new belt on it lasts a little longer as the pulleys are getting smoother. I really don't want to buy new spindle pulleys if these will be ok after a couple more belts.


----------

